# favola . la principessa sirena



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

C'era una volta, un re molto ricco e potente.
 Questo re aveva una figlia molto bella, che si chiamava Marina.
 Marina amava moltissimo il mare.
 Ogni mattina si recava in riva al mare, e restava lì ore e ore, incantata, guardando le onde che si infrangevano sugli scogli.
 Un giorno il re suo padre, decise di darla in sposa ad un principe di un regno vicino.
 Detto fatto, iniziò ad organizzare i preparativi per le nozze.
 una mattina, mentre la principessa marina era seduta in riva al mare guardando le onde, vide apparire all'orizzonte un grande veliero tutto bianco.
 Sul ponte del veliero vi era un principe, vestito di seta azzurra.
 "Salve mia principessa! salutò il principe dal veliero.
 "Sono il principe del regno vicino, il tuo futuro sposo. Tuffati Marina, sono venuto a prenderti in sposa!"
 Marina rimase stupefatta.
 "Ma come?" pensò: "Il mio principe, il mio futuro sposo viene così, dal mare, senza carrozze, senza paggi e senza onori?"
 Ma poi, stregata dagli occhi fatati del giovane, che erano blu come il mare, la principessa si tuffò.
 Non appena si fu tuffata il veliero e il principe sparirono come per incanto, e un'onda gigantesca la trascinò giù, giù, senpre più giù negli abissi marini.
 la principessa si ritrovò in un palazzo tutto d'oro e di cristallo, popolato da conchiglie, piante marine e pesci colorati.
 La regina di quel castello era mamma Sirena, una anziana sirena dal cuore buono, che siccome non aveva figli, desiderava tenere Marina con sè, come una figlia.
 Mamma Sirena fece indossare alla principessa un mantello color del mare, e subito Marina si trasformò in una sirenetta.
 Per impedire a Marina di fuggire dal suo castello, mamma Sirena le mise nei capelli un pettinino d'oro, e immediatamente Marina dimenticò tutto il suo passato: suo padre il re, il suo regno, i suo futuro sposo, tutti i ricordi furono cancellati.
 Mamma sirena mise a guardia del castello incantato dei terribili pescecani, con l'ordine di non far entrare e uscire nessuno dal palazzo. Marina viveva felice nel castello di mamma sirena, giocava con i pesci, con i granchi, nuotava nei giardini di piante marine.
 Fece amicizia con un grosso granchio che abitava nel giardino.
 Questo granchio un giorno le disse:
 "Marina, tu eri una principessa, promessa sposa a un principe di un regno vicino a quello di tuo padre. Mamma Sirena ti tiene prigioniera qui, devi fuggire al più presto, altrimenti, resterai qui per tutta l'eternità."
 "Ma cosa dici!" disse Marina.
 "Io sono una sirenetta, sono figlia di mamma Sirena, ho sempre vissuto qui con lei e non sono mai stata una principessa."
 Allora il granchio capì, le strappò con la sua tenaglia il pettinino fatato dai capelli, e così improvvisamente Marina ricordò ogni cosa.
 "Dobbiamo fuggire!"
 disse la sirenetta.
 "Sali sulla mia groppa, ti porterò via di qui" disse il granchio.
 E così fecero.
 Marina salì in groppa al granchio che, attraversando un passaggio segreto nel castello, la portò in mare aperto.
 Mamma Sirena però, si accorse presto che la sirenetta era sparita, e ordinò ai pescecani di inseguire il granchio.
 Il granchio, con la sirenetta in groppa, correva più veloce che poteva verso la riva, ma i pescecani nuotavano più veloci di lui e presto lo avrebbero raggiunto e divorato.
 Mentre stavano per raggiungere il granchio, accadde un fatto incredibile.
 Una gigantesca onda fece scomparire i pescecani, e al loro posto comparve mamma Sirena, con gli occhi tristi.
 "Cara mamma Sirena" disse Marina.
 "Tu sei stata tanto gentile con me, ma io devo tornare da mio padre, che sicuramente sarà disperato dal dolore per la mia scomparsa, e poi io sono promessa sposa a un principe."
 Allora mamma Sirena, che aveva il cuore buono, sorrise, tolse il mantello color mare alla sirenetta, e questa ridiventò immediatamente una splendida fanciulla.
 Poi mamma Sirena toccò con la sua bacchetta magica il granchio, che si trasformò un un bellissimo principe.
 "Ecco Marina, lui è il tuo futuro sposo" disse mamma Sirena.
 "Vi avevo fatto un incantesimo, perchè mi sentivo sola e volevo tenervi tutti e due con me nel mio castello. 
 Mi avete fatta felice con la vostra compagnia, però ora è giusto che vi sposiate. Ecco Marina, questo è il mio regalo di nozze." e così dicendo mamma Sirena diede alla principessa una grande conchiglia.
 "Questa conchiglia contiene una perla bellissima, che vi porterà tanta fortuna.
 Fatemi una promessa.
 La prima figlia che avrete dovrete chiamarla Perla, sarà la principessina più bella e buona del regno."
 I due giovani promisero, abbracciarono mamma Sirena che sparì nelle onde.
 I due principi tornarono ai loro rispettivi regni, con la gioia dei genitori che disperavano ormai di ritrovarli.
 Dopo pochi giorni furono celebrate le nozze, e così vissero felici e contenti, ebbero tanti figli e la prima figlia la chiamarono Perla, come avevano promesso a mamma Sirena.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

giovedì la racconto a mia figlia


----------

